# What size board should I get?



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

I just started snowboarding and I've been riding a 160. I'm 6'1" and 140lbs. I was told a 157 would be better. So should I stick with a 160 or go with the 157?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

I think a 160 should be fine if thats what you have been riding. If you feel out of control or like the board is getting ahead of you, then you my want to go down a notch. But, more important then length is flexibility. You want something a little more flexible as a begginer.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

how old r u first
140 at 6'1" i would chose the 157
no way u will be able to use all of the 160


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> how old r u first
> 140 at 6'1" i would chose the 157
> no way u will be able to use all of the 160


go with the 157 you will have more control :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok, thanks guys.


----------

